# Boss XT vs DXT



## Pestyspecial (Oct 9, 2014)

I'm down to a decision, either buying a 8'2" XT or 8'2" DXT this year. It's my first plow I've had to by (started my own business in June), but have always run Boss for other companies. Is the DXT worth the few hundred dollars more? My sites this year are as easy as it gets to plow with little obstacles and few curbs, but the future may be a different.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Hell yes it is. Trip edge vs full trip. Enough said


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I love my dxt!!


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I liked them when they first came out, the dual trip sounds nice. But a lot of people are saying that in scoop mode they won't stack worth ****.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I thought people were having scoop/weight issues with the 9 footers and especially with the wings added to it


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

We bought a couple DXTs; they feel too heavy. We now are buying the VXTs only.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Boss had a bunch go out with bad springs.. when I bought mine it would trip super easy stacking in full scoop.. they changed my springs and it's much better now. When running the wings on my 9.2 dxt I still pill it back just a little from full scoop for stacking but you get use to it fast.. after having the dual trip I never want to use a vxt again.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

Even when using my vxt in scoop with heavy wet snow it's sometimes to heavy to raise all the way.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

This will be my first winter with the DXT, but the trip edge was worth the difference to me. 8'2" with wings seems to be ok, but again I haven't pushed snow yet.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

So I guess my master plan of a 9'2 dxt with wings for my gmc 4500 isn't a good idea, oh well.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Why are you saying it isn't a good idea???


----------



## AGCPITT (Feb 3, 2011)

Never tried a DXT, that being said I have three 8.2 VXTs on my trucks and buying another next month for a new f350. When you hit something that catches an edge on the VXT it jolts the s*** out of the truck and you but once you learn your lots and where to take it slow it isn't a problem. The VXT is a great plow. That's why I will have 4. I have no need for the annoyance of the trip edge tripping when stacking heavy or hitting an ice patch.


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

rob_cook2001;1846617 said:


> Why are you saying it isn't a good idea???


Comments about having a hard time stacking,plow wont lift heavy snow.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

It'll lift it, just not in a full scoop at times. So then you just stack in a straight position


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Advantage;1845732 said:


> We bought a couple DXTs; they feel too heavy. We now are buying the VXTs only.


A Steel DXT weighs 83# more than the Steel VXT's, this is for both 8.2 and 9.2 blades.

As Rob Cook mentioned Boss had a batch of springs with a lesser spring rate that were sent out on customers plows. I run a 8.2 DXT with wings had a issue with the blade drooping/tripping in full scoop, I contacted Boss and they took care on it. 
It's a great plow and would buy another when the time comes.

IMO any operator can stall or cause the blade to lift slowly while stacking with a electric/hydraulic pump.


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

BUFF;1846956 said:


> A Steel DXT weighs 83# more than the Steel VXT's, this is for both 8.2 and 9.2 blades.
> 
> As Rob Cook mentioned Boss had a batch of springs with a lesser spring rate that were sent out on customers plows. I run a 8.2 DXT with wings had a issue with the blade drooping/tripping in full scoop, I contacted Boss and they took care on it.
> It's a great plow and would buy another when the time comes.
> ...


I am aware of that. The SS 9.2 is 125lbs heavier and I could really feel a difference with that one.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

The 10.2 DXT weighs in at 1200# but according to the Boss Parts Poster the 10.2 uses a different pump assemble and it has a 3qt vs 2qt reservoir.
I wonder if you could order a new 8.2 or 9.2 with the larger pump/reservoir that is used on the 10.2?


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

BUFF;1846974 said:


> The 10.2 DXT weighs in at 1200# but according to the Boss Parts Poster the 10.2 uses a different pump assemble and it has a 3qt vs 2qt reservoir.
> I wonder if you could order a new 8.2 or 9.2 with the larger pump/reservoir that is used on the 10.2?


Learn something new everyday,didnt know they made a 10.2.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

leigh;1847188 said:


> Learn something new everyday,didnt know they made a 10.2.


Could you imagine a 10.2 with wings 
That would be a monster


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

leigh;1847188 said:


> Learn something new everyday,didnt know they made a 10.2.


Boss introduced the 10.2 about a year or so before the 8.2 and 9.2.


----------

